# /home dir not in /usr ?



## GrandFelix (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

why /home dir is not in /usr? And now /home is counted in / partiton and I'm getting 

```
pid 3178 (dataskq), uid 1013 inumber 55770 on /: filesystem full
```

What should I do? I want to move /home (or just link) to /usr like it was always? 


```
[root@z1 /home]# du -hxd1 /
2.0k	/.snap
512B	/dev
2.0k	/tmp
2.0k	/usr
2.0k	/var
  7M	/etc
2.0k	/cdrom
1.2M	/bin
 56M	/boot
8.1M	/lib
274k	/libexec
2.0k	/media
2.0k	/mnt
  0B	/proc
4.8M	/rescue
105M	/root
4.8M	/sbin
661M	/home
849M	/
[root@z1 /home]# df -h
Filesystem     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ar0s1a    989M    849M     60M    93%    /
devfs          1.0k    1.0k      0B   100%    /dev
/dev/ar0s1e    989M    150k    910M     0%    /tmp
/dev/ar0s1f    884G    5.3G    808G     1%    /usr
/dev/ar0s1d     11G    223M     10G     2%    /var
procfs         4.0k    4.0k      0B   100%    /proc
```


Thanks
Regards


----------



## xibo (Sep 4, 2012)

Move /home to /usr/home and create a symlink from former to later, to avoid applications that "remember" absolute paths breaking.


----------



## GrandFelix (Sep 4, 2012)

Huh, that was easy  I didn't know that this would work so easily  And why /home was not under /usr/home? Since when this is the default option? I was not working with FreeBSD about three years so it looks like I have missed a lot


----------



## xibo (Sep 5, 2012)

/usr/home was the default in 8.2
/home seems to be the default in 9.0

Most poeple are using an extra partition/pool for user homes though, which makes this mostly irrelevant (there might be alot of software, especially GNU ones, that expects the home paths to be exclusively in /home though).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

You can copy the files using the normal cp(1) command. But it's better to do it this way:

`# tar -C / -cf - home | tar -C /usr -xvf -`

If users have hard and/or softlinks a regular cp(1) will break them, this won't.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You can copy the files using the normal cp(1) command. But it's better to do it this way:
> 
> `# tar -C / -cf - home | tar -C /usr -xvf -`
> 
> If users have hard and/or softlinks a regular cp(1) will break them, this won't.



I just put that in my  /etc/motd  (where I save useful CLI). Usually, I need the *exact* syntax and 
sometimes, while guessing, I've incurred  an extra subdirectory in the path of the target.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

The fun part about that one-liner is that you can also use it to transfer to another machine simply by adding the ssh(1) command to it.

Push:
[cmd=]tar -C / -cf - home | ssh someother.machine tar -C / -xvf -[/cmd]
Pull:
[cmd=]ssh someother.machine tar -C / -cf home | tar -C / -xvf -[/cmd]


----------



## shitson (Sep 5, 2012)

What's the logic behind the change? I know everyone else is doing it but didn't we already have a symlink for /home anyway?

I also noticed that the sysinstaller in 9.3 is back to the original...


----------



## SirDice (Sep 5, 2012)

shitson said:
			
		

> What's the logic behind the change? I know everyone else is doing it but didn't we already have a symlink for /home anyway?


Not sure but the default install on 9.0+ creates one large / filesystem anyway. 



> I also noticed that the sysinstaller in 9.3 is back to the original...


You probably mean 8.3 and it's not back to the original, the 8.x train never got the new installer.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 5, 2012)

I think this is due to the one big filesystem default.  All of my 9.x systems are split-filesystem, with /, /var, and /usr.  All have /home symlinked to /usr/home without me doing anything.


----------

